# Fort Lauderdale airport question



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2012)

Tuggers:  We will have 3-4 hours between flights next February at Fort Lauderdale airport and arriving on a redeye from California.  What does this airport have that can entertain us for that time?  Any good breakfast place?

Also, if we are coming on American Airlines and taking Southwest Airlines out -- are they relatively close to each other?
  TIA


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2012)

American gates are in Terminal 3, Concourse E.
Soutwest gates are in Terminal 1, Concourse B.

A courtesy shuttle operates between terminals.
You'll have to clear security again.

There are more than 50 eateries (incl.Dunkin Donuts).
Terminals 1 and 3 contain the largest concentration.

For entertainment, the airport has live music concerts,
but times vary. Here's a page with a two week listing:
http://www.broward.org/Airport/Terminals/Pages/TerminalTunes.aspx


----------



## lvhmbh (Sep 2, 2012)

American Airlines is Terminal 3 and Southwest is Terminal 1.  Both of them have Dunkin' Donuts.  It says it is walkable between terminals.  Have never tried myself.  Anyone???


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 2, 2012)

lvhmbh said:


> American Airlines is Terminal 3 and Southwest is Terminal 1.  Both of them have Dunkin' Donuts.  It says it is walkable between terminals.  Have never tried myself.  Anyone???



It's walkable but a long hike.

Cathy, you mention arriving on a 'redeye' flight. Does that mean you arrive in the early morning hours?

Each terminal has an information booth - depending on your arrival time, I'm not sure if the information booth will be staffed.

I would guess if you went to the FLL website, they would tell you were to catch the Terminal Shuttle.

Have a good trip.


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2012)

*Thank you*



MULTIZ321 said:


> It's walkable but a long hike.
> 
> Cathy, you mention arriving on a 'redeye' flight. Does that mean you arrive in the early morning hours?
> 
> ...



Flight arrives at 8AM.  Thank you all for the information!


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 2, 2012)

*Ugh, security twice*



Talent312 said:


> American gates are in Terminal 3, Concourse E.
> Soutwest gates are in Terminal 1, Concourse B.
> 
> 
> ...



Never thought about that, yuk.  Thank you for mentioning it!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 2, 2012)

Cathy,

Here's the information about the Courtesy Shuttles.

Lower Level is where Baggage Claim is located too.

Get your bags - go out the double doors & catch your Courtesy Shuttle to the next Terminal.

http://www.broward.org/AIRPORT/TRANSPORTATION/Pages/CourtesyShuttles.aspx

Richard


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 2, 2012)

The Ft Lauderdale/Hollywood airport is in FULL SWING from about 5AM on and is close to dead after 6PM  ---- due to this is a CRUISE airport with 4-7 major cruise ships arriving each morning around 4-5AM. Saturday and Sunday have the 2 mega ships discharging their passengers. Plus, many cruise passengers come up from Miami Cruise port to catch the Southwest flights.

If you rather NOT walk between terminals, take a cab to Denny's on north Federal St. It is about 3 miles door to door.

I personally believe the food choices are VERY LIMITED at FLL. Yes, terminal 1 has a Dunkin Donuts - it is their major food seller with NO SEATING other than the normal gate chairs. Chilli's-to-go is the next one. And there is a sitdown bar with some tables with limited food.

BUT the real question is --- do you have 3 hours between flights or 4 hours? And if you arrive at Terminal 3 your will have to circle on the shuttle outside the airport to get back to Terminal 1 which takes time.

Added: The cruise ships now directly check bags into most of the airlines. It used to be impossible to walk by the ticketing area esp SWA as they had a rule you could NOT checkin more than 4 hours in advance (they had no place to store all the cruise passengers bags).


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 2, 2012)

If both legs are ticketed on the same record, they might check the OP's bags thru to her final destination. The terminal to terminal transfer shouldn't take more than 20 minutes, but if picking up bags, I'd double that time.


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 3, 2012)

If you have a smart phone, look for the app called Gate Guru.  It lists all the food, shopping, and other services for each terminal and concourse for most airports.  We use it all the time to decide what we want to do during a layover.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> If you have a smart phone, look for the app called Gate Guru.  It lists all the food, shopping, and other services for each terminal and concourse for most airports.  We use it all the time to decide what we want to do during a layover.



Sea Six,

Thanks for the tip. I just downloaded the App but was a bit concerned by the mixed reviews.
Also downloaded another App recommended by a poster: 
FlySmart Be an Airport Insider. FlySmart seemed to get higher reviews although one poster said airport choices were somewhat limited. I'm curious if you've used FlySmart, and if so what you think.


Thanks.


Richard


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 3, 2012)

Never heard of FlySmart, but I have been happy with Gate Guru.  I found out about that app from an article about popular / must have apps.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 3, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> Never heard of FlySmart, but I have been happy with Gate Guru.  I found out about that app from an article about popular / must have apps.



For Gate Guru -

Can I put in my flight info directly into the App to get Gate Info?   It appeared to me on quick perusal that I had to input the info via another app (e.g. Tripit). 

Thanks

Richard


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 3, 2012)

If your GPS is on, it will default to a list of nearby airports.  (From Marco, I see RSW, FLL, and MIA) Otherwise, you search for your airport and then select which feature you want to see.  See "All" or specific gates, search for food, shop, or services.  I like the food option - it lists all the food outlets in the airport so you can decide what you want.  There is also a rating system where people rate the service on a 1 to 5 star scale.  Which is funny, since it's primarily junk food anyway.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 4, 2012)

Sea Six said:


> If your GPS is on, it will default to a list of nearby airports.  (From Marco, I see RSW, FLL, and MIA) Otherwise, you search for your airport and then select which feature you want to see.  See "All" or specific gates, search for food, shop, or services.  I like the food option - it lists all the food outlets in the airport so you can decide what you want.  There is also a rating system where people rate the service on a 1 to 5 star scale.  Which is funny, since it's primarily junk food anyway.



I couldn't find the Flight info and Gate info on my Gate Guru App, so I emailed the developers.  Received a reply that Flight Info is not available on Android devices. Their other features such as restaurants, shops and airport maps were available. 

So, I input my data on the Flight Smart App which is fully functional on Android.


Richard


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 5, 2012)

Vacation hopeful:  If we arrive about 8AM from LAX on American -- would we run into the cruise mobs?  My thoughts were to get our luggage and get to the Southwest terminal via shuttle, check in our luggage -- which we would then have 3-4 hours before takeoff to Tampa.  Would that logic work ok?


----------



## vacationhopeful (Sep 5, 2012)

Cathy,
You will be fine IF you keep focused on these items: get your luggage, get to shuttle, get to Terminal 1, check your bags with SWA and go thru security as you have 3+ hours. 

There is going to be a lot of very tired people who slept too little (just like you), who are carrying too many carry ons, and travelling with a bunch of hungover family (or friends) who they have just spent a week with and want them all to go away. See, you will be in much better shape to handle stuff!

It will take til 1PM or later for the cruise people to be gone; but all those going out that afternoon or tomorrow will be arriving on those inbound flights.

FLL is a busy place, particularily with cruise people (in and out bound), business people, local residents, and many of us timesharers who spend way too many weeks escaping the cold in South Florida.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Sep 13, 2012)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I couldn't find the Flight info and Gate info on my Gate Guru App, so I emailed the developers.  Received a reply that Flight Info is not available on Android devices. Their other features such as restaurants, shops and airport maps were available.
> 
> So, I input my data on the Flight Smart App which is fully functional on Android.
> 
> ...



Flight Smart worked like a charm on my recent trip to Jackson, WY (JAC) from Fort Lauderdale International Airport (FLL) via Dallas Fort Worth (DFW). When approaching the landing in DFW, an American Airlines crew member announced connecting gates. For connections that were not on the list (JAC was not), they announced to check the Flight Status Monitor in the terminal.  Flight Smart told me our connecting gate - had to use Sky Train to get from D Terminal to A Terminal. Since this was the first time I had used Flight Smart, I did check the terminal monitor first which had the same information as Flight Smart.

So for Android users, I give a thumbs up to Flight Smart.


Richard


----------

